# What happened to WM Figi ?



## easyrider (Apr 5, 2022)

I noticed that Figi isn't showing up on the new WM website. Anyone have a clue ?

Bill


----------



## Eric B (Apr 5, 2022)

WorldMark Fiji isn't showing on the map in the Wyndham side either.  I can find it there by searching for it, but it doesn't seem to be something Club Wyndham thinks I would be able to book.  Wonder if they shifted the weeks there to Wyndham South Pacific only.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 5, 2022)

I was able to book a dummy reservation for it using the old site - I suspect they forgot to add it to the new website.


----------



## ski_sierra (Apr 5, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> I was able to book a dummy reservation for it using the old site - I suspect they forgot to add it to the new website.



They still have not loaded any inventory for Grand Lake Oklahoma for 2023. I use it to hold dummy reservations when I have expired credits that I want to reshuffle into other reservations.

I have no plans to visit that resort. It looks like most WM members don't even care enough for that location since none of them have complained that you can't book anything in 2023 there yet.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 5, 2022)

ski_sierra said:


> They still have not loaded any inventory for Grand Lake Oklahoma for 2023. I use it to hold dummy reservations when I have expired credits that I want to reshuffle into other reservations.
> 
> I have no plans to visit that resort. It looks like most WM members don't even care enough for that location since none of them have complained that you can't book anything in 2023 there yet.
> 
> ...



Lol. You think they'll notice before they have 0 occupancy for 2023?


----------

